# How long before hypnotherapy starts to work?



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

I am on day 25 of the hypnotherapy tapes, and have had little to no improvement other than the occasional ability to fall asleep while listening. I have had no reduction in the pain, which is constant and on my upper right side. I've had every test imaginable.Should I be seeing results yet? If I am not, could that or does that mean that I don't have IBS? I just don't know what to expect. Any feedback you all have would be appreciated!


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Hi Caroline,We're all different, but I think 25 days is kind of early to expect much in the way of results.You've no doubt had IBS for some time, so it's going to take a while to change it. Patience is key here.LTL


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'll go with LTL!I didn't notice anything significant until maybe a couple months AFTER finishing the whole 100 days!Good luck!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Caroline, everyone is different and its still early for you. This can take time and is very gradual as the body changes and our thoughts change.If you don't see results it does not mean you don't have IBS either, but I am pretty sure you will given more time. Just stick to it, some see results afterwards and some early on, just depends on how fast your subconcious makes the changes.Hang in there and let us know, but this is a lot different then other treatments in how it works and how long it takes. Just try to relax and let go, don't try to work it to hard either, because you don't have to.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Caroline:As everyone has said, progress is all individual, and you are still at an early stage. Things will get better for you, so hang in there.







Keep us updated on how you are doing. We're all here for each other.JeanG


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

Thanks to all of you for your encouraging words! I have been having an awful time and I am rather desperate at the moment. I will continue with the hypnotherapy and try to relax about it. I do hope I see some improvement soon, but I will try to be patient.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Caroline, what is casuing the awful time, the IBS or something else going on in your life, or both? let me know and just hang in there I have gone through this before with others and they are much better know for sure, so this is not a totally new thing. Try to relax and just let go. I can help you here I believe.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Caroline:Eric has some pretty good advice here for you.







Try not to worry about relaxing. Worrying about relaxing will only have the opposite effect on it -- it will make you tense. Just listen to Mike's voice, and don't worry about doing anything else. If your mind wanders, so what?







JeanG


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

I know it is a nasty aspect of my personality: worrying. I think I just want to feel better so badly, I can't seem to stop thinking about it. If I could get a break from the pain, I would feel less frustrated.Eric, there has been one major thing that coincided with the onset of my pain. My husband and I had finally decided to start trying to get pregnant. It seems that the pain started a little before this, but I had been ready for about two months and he was warming up to the idea when the pain came. This postponed are decision for three months while I got every diagnostic test and surgery imaginable to find out what was wrong. I don't know if it's merely coincidence or if there is a definitive link between my pain and this decision. My therapist thinks there is a link. I was and am in recovery from an eating disorder, but had only been in full recovery 2 months before the pain began.I don't know if this information explains anything or not but you may be able to garner something from that!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Caroline, IBS pain is directly tied into emotions so it is possible this upset your system. However, it can sometimes be a whole combination of things that can effect it, the recovery may also be playing a role. The worry it was something else etc.. But congradulations on your decision thats wonderful.







Wanting to feel better badly has its pluses and minuses, it takes a while for all most any major treatment for IBS, but it motivates us to get better we have to want to, that is important. Try to relax as much as you can and remeber the HT is gradual, different then a lot of other treatments in that regard but it can make some permintent changes. It may also help you later down the line with the pregnancy. I have an article somewhere on that I will post for you if I can find it.







How are you feeling now?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Caroline:I hope things ease up for you soon. Congratulations on your recovery from the eating disorder. I understand recovery is not that easy.Take care.







JeanG


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

Thanks Jean and Eric. Unfortunately, I am still feeling bad, I would say my average pain level these days is about a 7, and now I get pain in the morning which did not used to happen. I used to be able to sit comfortably at work until about 1pm, then things would get bad.I've cut out all dairy products but I can't tell if it is helping. I am on side 4/track 4 of the audio program, and I do find it relaxing despite being in pain. Unfortunately, the only thing I feel I can look forward to now is being able to take some medication if I am not pregnant. I am trying to take one day at a time.I went to see a G.I. doc last week who seemed baffled that my pain was so chronic and was not relieved by defecation. He prescribed Librax for me but I can't take it until I know I'm not pregnant.Thank you all for your support. If you have any other tips on how to deal with pain let me know. Meanwhile I will try to take one day at a time, so I don't stay so negative. I'm having a lot of trouble maintaining hope right now


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Caroline, hang in there, my pain was through the roof and for the most part all the time, if your prenant that may be making a difference, hormones also effect pain levels.So if your not try the librax.On this page also is some info on ten relaxtion techniques to do everyday and that can help if you stick to them for a couple weeks they don't work usally right away. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm Also ask your doctor about enteric peppermint capsules if there okay to take while, pregnant, I don't know if they are or not, and if you have indigestion, dyspepsia or gerd you won't want to do that, but they may help as a natural antispasmatic you could ask about. Hang in there, you need some more info before you can proceed to much at the moment. I am sure the pregnancy is also on your mind and that can certainly effect your digestive system. Don't lose hope though there will be some answers for you and you still have a ways to go on the tapes and will know more when your done in that regard.The weather has been effecting a lot of people lately and that may be happening to you depending on how hot it is where your at maybe.Also on the food try eating four to six really small meals throughout the day and that can help with pain.


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

Thanks a lot Eric. I actually stopped taking the enteric-coated peppermint because it can cause uterine contractions and as a result may be harmful in pregnancy, but to be honest I had seen no results from it. I will definitely try to hang in there, and I really appreciate your support. I am enjoying being able to sleep with the tapes (though I know it is better to be awake for them, it is the only wsay I can get to sleep at the moment!) And am crossing my fingers that I will feel better soon. I will make an effort to practice the relaxation techniques as well. Thank you all for your help and support during this time.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

caroline, your very welcome, your in a slightly tough spot at the moment.Don't worry about falling asleep right now either for one good sleep helps IBS a lot and also your brain still hears the tapes, you can review them later also.







keep me updated on how your doing. But hang in there and try to stay as balanced mentally and physically as you can at the moment.


----------

